# Game 8: Heat @ Rockets (11/12 8:00PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Monday, November 12, 2012 | 8:00 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    ​


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

No idea what to expect from this one. Harden has come down to earth since Hardensanity, but he and Lin probably have been waiting for a chance to prove their last encounters with us were aberrations. Asik will probably be annoying with offensive rebounds and good D. I know nothing about their bench, really. Obviously we need to bounce back, and I believe we can beat any team at their best when we play our best. Hopefully everyone buys into the team concept and we bring a maximum effort. 

Would also like to see the Spotation adjusted so that one of LeBosh is always out there. Wade shouldn't be carrying the team by himself until he's back to normal. He's too proud to realize when he can't get it done.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Something about Houston offends me. Might be because Daryl Morey is a prick and watching their home games makes me feel like I'm watching "Chinese Communism Celebration Day". Way too much red and something about their logo....

Harden's smile really pisses me off.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Delfino and Daequan Cook is coming off Houston's bench.

FYI.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Dee-Zy said:


> *Delfino* and Daequan Cook is coming off Houston's bench.
> 
> FYI.



Our heat killer of the night


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Last night was an all around ugly performance -- we'll bounce back n play well in the W tonight


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Delfino has Heat Killer written all over him.

And yes, prepare for Asik to get like 15+ rebounds


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot about the Dolphin Man. He always rains on our parade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Ira Winderman ‏@IraHeatBeat
> Usual starters tonight for Heat, even with Wade nursing a jammed right thumb. Dexter Pittman and Josh Harrellson inactive.


..


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

The good news? Neither Patterson or Asik are particularly good offensively.

Then again, Patterson looks like he could go all Brandon Bass on us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

> @*WallaceNBA_ESPN*  Wade refused to use jammed thumb (shooting hand) as excuse for Sunday's poor shooting. "I could make those shots w/no fingers."


It's shit like this, man. Makes it even more egregious he wouldn't pass the ball when we needed to stave off their runs.



> @*MiamiHeraldHeat*  Wade when asked by a reporter if Harden/Lin was best backcourt in NBA: "How many games? I think we’re 5 games in, 7 games in. That’s great."


Jesus people are silly.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Houston averages the most turnovers per game. Hopefully that continues tonight and we can get out on the break. Havent had that big game in that area yet.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Come on Chris


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rio2LBJ

Another nice alley-oop pass by Mario


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB with the J


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

MANBEARPIG! Wow!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick pass by Wade to Bosh


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did 'Bron hit his head on the backboard? Good to see Rio throw good lobs in 2 GAMES IN A ROW!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade creating is a beautiful thing. Keep it up DW3.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> sick pass by Wade to Bosh


That's what I want to see more of. So often he has a good passing lane, whether inside or to the perimeter, on drives and decides to hoist trash instead. Was really hoping to see him average a Big 3 era high in assists this year.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

lol Wade, that dive...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wow that was pretty DWade!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4 assists for Wade already


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh on the baseline J


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, loving this tempo


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great to see Wade hit that J.

Fantastic D by Shane there too


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beautiful drive and dunk by Bosh

Could not have started this game any better.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh! nice!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What a start.

That drive by Wade was great. You forget he can be that smooth when he has games like last night. Great to see this confidence in his pull-up again, too.

Bosh doesn't care Asik is a great defender.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

When Wade and James are facilitating like this...wow it's beautiful

CB the beneficiary.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Charge by Shane!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade!

nice!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

****ing UD. Learn to pump fake inside or keep getting embarrassed.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

The pronunciation of 'Hublot' is very unfortunate.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Cole. Gotta take that 3pt shot.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now a funk...


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Speaking of blowing, the refs love sounding that whistle for Harden. Would think his reputation as a flopper would've earned him UD status in that department.

Speaking of Harden, even with him in tow, and the defending-champ Heatles in town, they still can't seem to sell. Lot of empty seats.

Yeah, Cole was wide-open. He may've wasted his hot streak in preseason.

And I totally saw this funk coming. As soon as its clear we're in a hot streak on the road, we get complacent and do stupid shit. Pumpfake, pause, jumpshot from Wade (he shoots 0%, unofficially, on that), LeBron leaning 3 with time left, etc.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> The pronunciation of 'Hublot' is very unfortunate.


Its "you blow" right? :laugh:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ****ing UD. Learn to pump fake inside or keep getting embarrassed.


Lebron was soooo open.Make that damn pass UD...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Oh wow Norris. FML


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

11-0 Rockets run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

11-0 Rockets run.

This team just stops playing when they get big leads.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FTs. Again.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS Rashard. Why?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

25-19 after 1

Awful end to the quarter.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is too passive offensively, take over man. 

All momentum left when Wade and Bosh left.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Its "you blow" right? :laugh:


:yes:

Awful start for Cole, owned back to back plays defensively by Toney Douglas. Passes up wide open 3. Takes a horrible 3 from way-too-far-out. Blocked by Asik trying to do too much.

We could be up so much more now, but have relented defensively and played dumb offense.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

These last two games are the Shane Battier reunion tour. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice 4-0 run to begin the 2nd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD hit a jumper!!!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is energised tonight. I think he reads this forum :laugh:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

UD's 2nd J of the season!

Junk shot by Wade there, got bailed out by UD's offensive board. Gotta box out Asik on the other end, though.

If only there was a way to hypnotize Dwyane into believing he was always coming off the worst game of his career.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

2/2 free throws!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry Drizzy and WC, but "energize" with a 'z' is waaaay cooler. _AMERICA, **** YEAH._


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> 2/2 free throws!


We missed 14 FTs last night, and somehow he was the only one who didn't miss.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Norris shooting waaaay too much right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

A woeful offensive call there. FU Ref


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Ray is making some rookie-ass mistakes these last couple games.

And every time Wade does something stupid on offense the other team gets a run-out leading to points. Another flail FGA there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray has been bad these past couple games.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I feel bad for Spo. You'd think with all of these well-experienced, intelligent vets, he could go all-2011-Phil Jackson this season until the playoffs, but this team is going to be hell to coach this season. As soon as things look really good or really bad we lose interest and mail it in. You can't beat any team doing that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Embarassing


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Battier 3333

crazy bounce


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great pass by Rio


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep feeding Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sigh, this team in regular season mode.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh2LBJ


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Remember when there was MVP chatter for Lin? Omer Asik is better.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

That's when Wade can throw shit up, when he hears the whistle. And-1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

2:43 left in the half

Its at this point last night we're all hell broke loose and we ended up giving up a 14-1 run.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh is money.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bron has that hitch to his FTs back again


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This is embarrassing. Shouldn't be this close. Bright side is it bodes better for our effort against LAC.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Harden's going to lead the league in FTA with these calls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

33 points allowed by the Heat in this quarter. Another awful quarter of defense.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That tip in looks good


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

18 free throws in the half for the Rockets. 10 by Asik, 7 by Harden.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

If the game started when we were up 17, we'd be down 13 at the half. This team is nowhere near good enough for them to go on a run like that for the majority of a half.

That's assuming the refs properly review/correct that UD tap.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Why are they not reviewing that tip!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Basket was good after review.

56-52 at the half


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

They did. Sedano says they counted it.

So weird having Sedano on the halftime show after he bailed on 790 (the Heat's flagship station). I wonder if he and Zaslow or Le Batard ever cross paths and glare at each other.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> They did. Sedano says they counted it.
> 
> So weird having Sedano on the halftime show after he bailed on 790 (the Heat's flagship station). I wonder if he and Zaslow or Le Batard ever cross paths and glare at each other.


He was offered the chance to be program director of another station. No one can get on him for making that move.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh, I thought when he left it was just for the CBS gig and 560 offered him the spot later.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Oh, I thought when he left it was just for the CBS gig and 560 offered him the spot later.


You're right. Just saying they cant get mad for taking that job with QAM.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FML this team


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Finally, Lebron hits


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

And we're all ball watching, not blocking out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Sloppy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We have no bounce, no energy. We started off with it, but fizzled out once we had the large lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeThreezy


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LeThreezy again!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron is in takeover mode. Getting aggressive. Me like.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Make up call for Wade right there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Except the Heat check. Didnt like that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

****ing FTs


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did Wade miss both?

I hate how much our defense helps. I'm just a schmo on my computer chair, but I feel like we'd be better served playing more straight up instead of leaving folks wide-open at various places on the floor.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Yes.

Mario has fallen for so many pump fakes already this season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Except the Heat check. Didnt like that.


Yeah that was awful. Way too far out.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole is way off tonight.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole is instant-suck off the bench tonight. Wow.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, so many wide open lanes. What the hell is up with our D?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Way too much Norris tonight. Give me Ray.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A team shooting 40% and has missed 14 of 20 3's. has tied it up on us.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Look, our defensive system is great. It just doesn't work when guys aren't going full-speed, and I don't see how Spoelstra can get this team to play full-speed until the playoffs. Wish we would relax on the overzealous doubles and help and let guys play straight up until someone is destroying us.

****, I thought this season would be less stressful.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus H Christ. Whenever we look like actually giving a ****, we slip back into those shit habits and it costs us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

How the hell did Wade miss that?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Spo get Cole OUT NOW


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here comes Delthreeno


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This D is deplorable, and its not because of Shane/Chris up front. They just can't play this system with no energy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great. Down 2, and there goes Wade with an ankle.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Evyerhting is a mid range J. Get to the bucket. Draw fouls.

****


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah all these turn around J's when we need baskets are hurting me.

We've totally abandoned ball movement. Its amazing how differently we play on the road than at home. That "Road Warrior" mentality we showed in 2011 is long-dead.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

What does Spo need to see from Cole to bench him tonight?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Cole on Harden?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wide open lane for Douglass. Ugly D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Get a stop. Miss the rebound :nonono:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

FFS


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

85-82 after 3

Another 33pt quarter for rockets. 

What the hell has happened to our D?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

^What bothers me is people are going to make this about our size. Its about closing out too hard after leaving perimeter shooters wide open because we're unnecessarily shading to players who aren't immediate threats to score. Don't understand this.

Awful boxing-out. Hero ball. Overzealous closeouts. My nightmare.

Thank God for Ray's 5-point contribution at the end.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

back to back 33pt quarters for Houston.

Lebron has taken only 4 shots in the paint tonight. Has made 3 of those 4.

What are we doing? Seriously.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron on the bench after scoring 16in the 3rd. Where will the offense come from now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lewis

Wade looks slowed a bit by that ankle.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Cole back in. IMMEDIATE ERROR.

I swear...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

dumb turnover


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OMFG COLE

GET HIM OFF SPO!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great hustle by UD


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Asik to the line again. Not because of size, because all the help leads to our D scrambling.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yay Wade 3 time!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This is on Spo right now.

Wade is obviously not 100% right now. So why not have Bosh in there as well?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This team is ****ing embarassing.

Harden isn't even on the court, and we look like rookies.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

OK -- "They don't care, I don't care"-mode, engaged.

Yeah Spo is shitting the bed hard on this one. Way too much Cole when he could've gone to Miller. Still going all-Wade, even while he's hurt.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Tony showing what I've been talking about all game. Lewis sent to double Douglas 25-feet from the basket. Why? Because we're morons.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Id like to know why MM isnt in the rotation


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

big 3 by Lebron


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Re-assessing my win prediction to 54 wins this season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And now here comes the 3pt barrage


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops please


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Contested jump shots going down now. How many times does this have to happen for us to learn? Let them get wide open looks, they feel great, then everything contested starts going down. This movie is so old.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** me.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

I didn't even know we were playing tonight lol.

Look on the bright side. Chicago decided on Noah over Asik


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

We lose this game and its going to be a sub-.500 road trip. Unacceptable.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron vs the Rockets


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF ref!?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Lin hit the ground on that last pass. Should've been a travel.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is that 'Defense'


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Makeup call. LeBron was mauled so they give a phantom call for Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Why was Bosh on Harden?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

CB...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Bosh


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3pt game.

Gotta get stops though. Not confident.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rockets have a 31 to 12 advantage at the free throw line.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We've played a lot of good power forwards yet its been Patrick Patterson of all people to give Battier problems.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Ray 3333


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ We dont attack though. We're shooting Js constantly.

Then again, theyve shot like 30 threes...


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Raaaaaaaay


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Morris pulling an Ellington. unbelievable.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ray i love u


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ 33333

Wow


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dial-A-Scrub in full effect tonight!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** sake.

marcus morris? really?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OMFG...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bronnnn!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

WTF is this D!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good to know teams won't miss 3's against us ever.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got noone to blame but ourselves. Guard the perimeter....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Of course, the free throws


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

This is a crazy ass game.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Man **** you James Harden with the flop on that three point shot. Goddamn this guy is a clown. Refs didn't call it, but I don't care.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBRON ****ING JAMES


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Stops...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON! YES!


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now thaaaat's FUN!!Loove it!Win or loose!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:laugh: WC, your stream is pretty far behind.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Get ****ing stops!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

By the way. Harden is a biiiitch!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Haha I know. And I paid for it.

**** you League Pass!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now our D needs a stop. Not confident at all.

Watch for a make up call for Harden here.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This game seems destined for heart break though. Honestly.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wow. Jeremy Lin with the airball. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, what an airball by Lin.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

That was 3 ft short.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

BOSHSTRICH!

Just saved Wade's ass


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOLsanity!


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Dwyane "I don't need a shooting coach" Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Like a :bosh1:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Jesus Wade....


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

LOL at the raging Bosh haha


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:bosh2: Thank you CB


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Why the F was Kelvin Sampson drawing up the play and not whoever their head coach is?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ McHale is on family leave


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win

Horrific game. Only a win because of having the best player in the world


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

HEAT STEAL THE WIN.

:lebron: signature game baby


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

What else is there to say? LeBron is amazing.

Glad Chicago lost Asik.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Less Wade, More Battier


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

We were wondering when it was coming. The Lebron explosion game.

38/10/6

32 in the 2nd half :worthy:


----------



## Mavros_01 (Jan 11, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> We were wondering when it was coming. The Lebron explosion game.
> 
> 38/10/6
> 
> 32 in the 2nd half :worthy:


0 TO!!!


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Willickers. Did not need that stress. Both road wins have been butt-hole clenchers. Wade was out in ATL, no excuse for this one. They did go 3-crazy like Memphis, though.

Hopefully we learn from this and bring everything on Wednesday. LAC is one of the best teams in the league right now, IMO. We're going to need to bring our best to win there for he first time in the Big 3 era (against the Clippers, at least).


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, they fired 34 3 attempts? So in all but one of our 4 road games the home team has made a season-high in 3's.

Points in the paint yesterday: Us 42. Memphis 40. Tonight? Us 40. Houston 42. 

Scary thing is we had only 13 turnovers last night and 11 tonight. We should kill teams with numbers that low.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

If we play like this, LAC will tear us a new butthole.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Here are my thoughts on that Lin three:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Hopefully we learn from this and bring everything on Wednesday. LAC is one of the best teams in the league right now, IMO. We're going to need to bring our best to win there for he first time in the Big 3 era (against the Clippers, at least).


I give it a 40% chance Wade sits that game out. he looked slow after twisting the ankle in the 2nd half and we all know that it doesnt take much for him to miss a game.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Why is Spo keeping Bosh's minutes down so much this season? He's not coming off surgery. He's not coming off the Olympics. His backup sucks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I could almost touch myself to highlights of teams hitting shots on us and smiling and preening as they run up the court after we win. Feels so good. Hope you enjoyed your moments Parsons and Morris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Here are my thoughts on that Lin three:


:laugh:

Still cant believe that one. Wide open and it was 2 or 3ft short of the rim.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Jace said:


> I could almost touch myself to highlights of teams hitting shots on us and smiling and preening as they run up the court after we win. Feels so good. Hope you enjoyed your moments Parsons and Morris.


It really makes you wonder how guys getting paid millions so obviously hold back the effort most of the time. We can tell because we see what 100% effort is when guys play Miami. Also, it's funny when players on the injured list magically heal in time for nationally televised games against us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

113 points
51% shooting
10-21 from 3
11 turnovers

With numbers like that on offense, this should've been a blow out.

Dont wanna hear none of this "we've got to own it" bullshit. Wanna hear that they're pissed off and embarrassed at the D they're playing.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

This really feels like a loss that gets a W next to it. Dwyane...clutch FT's man. Maybe winning a championship in '06 while missing two clutch ones was bad positive reinforcement. :whoknows:



Wade2Bosh said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Still cant believe that one. Wide open and it was 2 or 3ft short of the rim.


Looked crazy wide left. He definitely got nervous and had a major mechanical breakdown. The rotation that left him open was horrible though. We need to shore this shit up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD wasnt bad today actually. 

Cole on the other hand...wow....


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah Norris has cool hair and all but I am having trouble thinking of something he does consistently well, especially offensively


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Through 8 games, LeBron is averaging double digit boards. Career high 5 straight games with 20/10 for him.

Another game where our PFs grab 0 boards. LeBron might seriously average 9 this year.

What did Wade have, 3 second-half points? Is the first-half assassin back?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The move to center has been great for Chris.

Just wish we had another long, athletic 4 to play next to him, that could get up the floor like him and rebound. If only we could draft one.........:sigh:.....


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Pardon me, I was so heavily stressing down the stretch I didn't have a chance to heap praise on LeBron. Guy is incredible. Thought he played a little too much hero ball initially in the 2nd half, but I've eaten my words. I had a feeling he'd put the team on his shoulders in the fourth. Hard to believe I've gained even more respect for him.



Wade2Bosh said:


> The move to center has been great for Chris.
> 
> Just wish we had another long, athletic 4 to play next to him, that could get up the floor like him and rebound. If only we could draft one.........:sigh:.....


Lakers sign D'Antoni. D'Antoni needs shooters.

James Jones for Jordan Hill!

...No?

Miller + Jones?

Miller + Jones + Lewis?

...and Philly's pick?

Please, Mitch. We want to help. :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You wanna see ugly offensive numbers, check out the OKC/Pistons boxscore. Yikes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade saying in the post game that watching Harden play reminded him of a certain player from a few years ago. He said they run all the same sets and pick and rolls that he used to run back in the day.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, definitely some similarities. Both attack the trap so well. Wade is on another level athletically, but Harden is the better shooter.



> @*CoupNBA*  Last 5 minutes, +/- 5 points: LeBron is a +18, 14 pts on 4-of-6 shooting, 5-of-6 from the FT line with 5 assists and no turnovers in 15 min.
> 
> ‏@*CoupNBA*
> OffRtg of 160.1... RT @*tomhaberstroh*: That = 45.8 PER.


"LeChoke."



> @*CoupNBA*  While we're on the subject, should note that Chris Bosh is 4-for-4, 6-of-6 at the line for 15 points and a +20 in last 5 min, +/- 5.


Continues a trend we've seen from Bosh since his first season here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, Bosh has been real good in the last few minutes of games since he's been here.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait, so Harden went over to the Heat's lockerroom with a pair of shoes to switch with LeBron?

Phoenix beat Denver. My head hurts.

Man, I'm going to have nightmares about this defense guarding Jordan and Crawford at the same time.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, that was weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Did not know switching pick-and-rolls was a major no-no for Heat defense. Maybe we should adjust that. Part of the benefit of positionlessness is having defenders who can switch onto other positions and not be at a major disadvantage. Bosh switching onto Harden wasn't exactly ideal, but he can switch onto some SFs and not get killed. Its not like those possessions where we started switching cost us the game. May've saved the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It is? I always see Wade and Lebron switching, especially at the end of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> Tim Reynolds ‏@ByTimReynolds
> LeBron has 80 rebounds after eight games, by far the most of his career. Previous eight-game best: 67. Previous eight-game avg. total: 56.


Dont know if this stat is 8 1st games of the season or any 8 game stretch of his career. Impressive either way.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

**** i missed this game, 32 points in the second half? Jesus. Just drop 60 already lebron and take wade's offense completely out of the game thanks.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm reading it to mean any stretch. He goes up so high and snatches them in a way you'd think would create a sonic boom to the surrounding area. As I've said, its kind of a necessity right now.



Wade2Bosh said:


> It is? I always see Wade and Lebron switching, especially at the end of games.


That's what Crotty and Sedano said. Crotty said they'd always rather blitz/trap PnR's, and then run back to their original man.

Maybe they have rules now on which players can switch.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Less Wade, More Battier


:yesyesyes:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Late, close game LeBron in a league-wide context



> @*CoupNBA*  In his 369 total minutes with the Heat +/- 5 points in the last 5 minutes of the game, LeBron James leads the NBA with a PER of 34.8.


Man, 3 opposing players go for career scoring nights on us in 2 games (two for 25 in Ellington and Parsons, Asik for 19). Am I missing anyone in the ATL game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> LeBron James ‏@KingJames
> My boi @dwyanewade taking fashion to a whole new level with these pants. Mannn! #chineseprint #paintedon http://instagr.am/p/R9RwoTiTJf/












:cosby:

No soft cast so the ankle must be fine. (the only positive in this photo)


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

:rotf:

My god.

Good catch, I would've been too stunned to notice. Between this and painting his toenails in the offseason, he's becoming some sort of cross between a hair metal rock star and a gothic teen.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My god Dwyane...there are no words.

Cosby face is so perfect haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Only a matter of time til he's got on some eye liner :fail:


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Alright so i just watched the game.

Bosh is clearly our second best player...he bailed out wade like 5 times.

And Lebron is going down as the best Heat player of all-time.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Couldn't enjoy this shot too much at the time. So insane when he gets in these zones, a la last ASG, @ Utah, and @ Portland two seasons ago. Usually happens on the road.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, the one that comes to mind at home was the San Antonio game last season where he and Mike Miller went off from 3 in the 2nd half.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Forgot LeBron went off in that game, too. That's true.

After this dunk it felt like we'd cruise to an easy win. I know our biggest lead was 17, but it was right around here it was all downhill.






The peak of my happiness tonight.


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

doctordrizzay said:


> Alright so i just watched the game.
> 
> Bosh is clearly our second best player...he bailed out wade like 5 times.
> 
> And Lebron is going down as the best Heat player of all-time.


Can you please just post without agendas? We all know your stance at this point. You don't have to keep repeating it. At the very least, stop slipping it in non sequitur.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

He doesn't read/respond to anything that he can't spin into "Wade sucks, LeBron's spunk tastes like dreams," so it's pointless to try.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Adam said:


> Can you please just post without agendas? We all know your stance at this point. You don't have to keep repeating it. At the very least, stop slipping it in non sequitur.


No ones telling you to pay attention to me hunny  but thanks for noticing


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That Bosh fake and drive was just like in the Finals against OKC.

I didn't fully appreciate Lebron's ridiculousness last night either, cause that game was so damn frustrating...but yeah, he went HAM.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Waiting for an all-field goal highlight to be posted. Needs to be done.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

There's a few on YouTube. I watched them last night.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Good call, hadn't checked yet.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The one handed rebound/push pass by Bosh to Lebron for 3 was sick.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ Yeah it was, and that catch and shoot by LBJ from that touch pass from Bosh looks sick too. So smooth and fluid, you knew it was down.


----------

